# Great articles



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This website is put together by a Ma plumbing inspector. While geared more to us Mass guys it makes for some interesting reading for the trade in general. http://plumbingcodearticles.com/index.html


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Read the article on how not to install a closet flange.. Very good article on how everything is so rushed and how plumbers are trying to cut corners and speed up the process... Thanks for sharing this


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

great website


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I actually had Joe as an instructor about 13-14 years ago. Judging by the few articles I've read so far, he's just as passionate about plumbing now as he was then.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I actually had Joe as an instructor about 13-14 years ago. Judging by the few articles I've read so far, he's just as passionate about plumbing now as he was
> 
> Did you read the article on battery venting?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Did you read the article on battery venting?


Didn't get that far yet. Last one I read was about drinking fountains.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

@plumbdrum One of the guys over on another plumbing forum for years going by the handle "Packy" lives and works up by Joe Guzzo...

I suspect might have had him for an inspector a few times...

Anyway an older guy and great plumber IMHO, I suspect there are quite a few in that area that share that ethic.. It's Infectious you know...


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

That's good stuff. 

I was listening to an inspector complain about stuff he saw in the field and I told him he should consider a monthly or quarterly email newsletter, talking about what he sees, how he wants it and and general relevant industry news. 

You would of thought I was asking him to write a novel once a week by the way he looked at me.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

man i dont think he has written a bad article !! they are all so important in their own way


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> @plumbdrum One of the guys over on another plumbing forum for years going by the handle "Packy" lives and works up by Joe Guzzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I've read some of Packey's wisdom


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> @plumbdrum One of the guys over on another plumbing forum for years going by the handle "Packy" lives and works up by Joe Guzzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are pockets of this state that share the same passion. My area is very passionate, the plumbing inspector association that I'm the president of is proof of such passion. In my opinion the state code ,248 CMR has pumped out some of the best plumbers in this country, if not the best.


----------

